# Ctoss2k.sys blue screen (SB X-Fi XtremeGamer Card)



## shadowq2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I recently had been getting blue screens about 'physical memory dumps' and thought to replace my ram. So, I've upgraded to 4gigs (3.25g recognized) from 2gigs. Afterwards, I noticed the blue screens continued and wrote down my error on the blue screen. I then updated my sound drivers, but it still gives me the error.

If anyone can help or give advice, please do so! The following is on the blue screen:

0x0000008e (oxc0000005, 0xB9DFBE90, 0xB27BC0e4, 0x00000000 )

ctoss2k.sys address B9DFBe90 base at B9Dee00 date stamp 457e8637


I'm not sure what to do from here, but if anyone has advice I would appreciate it! 

Windows XP home edition service pack 2
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual core processor 3800+ 2.01 GHz
3.25 GB of Ram
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS SSC
Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
80gig hard drive


Thanks!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

When do you receive the BSODs?

Remove the sound drivers - then reinstall them.

Run MemTest: http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## shadowq2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Eneles.

Thank you for your response - I'll try your suggestion and see if that fixes it. Correct, I only get that error in the blue screen of death.

I'll post my update soon as I have time to try this suggestion. 

Thanks again,


----------



## dur4nd4l (Aug 20, 2008)

I am having the same problem, I have only recently gotten this BSOD, as the 2 previous ones I had were BAD_POOL_CALLER. I have reinstalled the drivers multiple times, the official drivers from creative's site not installing due to a "Not signed driver" message. I've never seen an unsigned driver be completely prevented from installing, and it's not my security policy settings, I checked. Please help.

p.s. The problems arose after installing OpenOffice.org and PDF4U (Print driver which I suspect may be causing a conflict).

EDIT: I forgot to mention that the drivers on the packaged CD work fine, and have been working up until now.

EDIT 2: Attempting to use Creative's "Diagnostics" program gives a refusal: 'The audio device supported by this application may not be present or may be operating in an unsupported mode'


----------

